# N'importe quoi !



## steph.lewis

Hola a todos,

No sé si esto estará en el foro correcto, pero...
Quiero saber si en español hay una expresión equivalente a "N'importe quoi" en francés.

Por ejemplo: estás charlando con alguién y te dice algo un poco raro, algo que no tiene sentido, y entonces contestas "n'importe quoi!" para decir que todo es aceptado, todo puede pasar, que el mundo es raro, etcétera... ***

También me gustaría saber, de paso, si hay otras expresiones que se utiliza muy a menudo (sobre todo en España, porque estoy en Barcelona, ¡pero las expresiones latinoamericanas me interesan también!), ***

Gracias de antemano


----------



## esteban

A ver una ayudita:



***
"!Pero lo mejor fue que otro que andaba por ahì le pidiò un autògrafo!"
- "!Es que ahora se ven unas cosas!" (n'importe quoi!)

Si dices "Tu fais vraiment n'importe quoi!" => "!Haces cualquier cosa!"

***


Espero haberte ayudado (si quieres dichos tipicamente espanoles espera a ver si algun espanol o espanola te los puede proporcionar, es màs ya que estàs en Barcelona podrìa ser interesante aprender dichos catalanes...).


----------



## Fernando

***

N'importe quoi (según las definiciones que se han dado): Pues vale o Lo que tú digas.


----------



## steph.lewis

Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias 

Creo que "se ve de todo" está bien. Además, la expresión "ahora cualquiera hace lo que le da la gana" *** conviene más o menos a mi idea de lo que significa _n'importe quoi_.
 ***

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## ratona!84

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola!

no consigo captar el sentido de *n'importe qoui, *se lo oigo decir a todo el mundo todo el día en muchos contextos diferentes, y no consigo encontrar una expresión equivalente en español. Literalmente significa "cualquier cosa", pero la mayoría de veces no se utiliza con ese significado... no?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Jarlo

Claro, no se puede traducir literalmente, depende de cada situación.

Por ejemplo :

Offre-lui n'importe quoi = Ofrécele cualquier cosa

Tu dis n'importe quoi = Dices tonterías

C'est n'importe quoi ! = ¡Ridículo!

Así lo puedo explicar, no sé si son buenos ejemplos y si es bastante claro para ti...


----------



## ratona!84

Muchas gracias!
entonces supongo que será cuestión de tiempo y de fijarse mucho...
Saludos!!


----------



## Elisika

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola,

Resulta que me he encontrado con la siguiente frase:

_En toute objectivité, c'est vraiement du n'importe quoi, les humains._

¿Cómo lo traduciríais en este caso?

- Objetivamente, los humanos son un caos absoluto...
- Objetivamente, los humanos actúan sin ton ni son...
- Objetivamente a los humanos se les va la pinza...

Snif! A vrai dire je ne sais pas si j'ai bien saisi ce que la phrase veut dire... (sic)


----------



## lpfr

_"c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi" -> _"no tiene sentido", "es una absurdidad".
Objetivamente, los humanos son una absurdidad


----------



## totor

O también, *un sin sentido*.

Pero ésta también me gusta, Elisika.



Elisika said:


> - Objetivamente, los humanos actúan sin ton ni son...


----------



## Dan02

Objetivamente, los humanos no tienen reparo...


----------



## Elisika

Hola, 

muchas gracias a todos  en principio poner _absurdidad _me parece un vocabulario demasiado alto en comparación con _c'est du n'importe quoi._ Por eso se me había ocurrido lo de _sin ton ni son_... pero andaba buscando alguna otra expresión un poco más coloquial...


----------



## lounalove95

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour, j´aimerais bien savoir comment on pourrait traduire "n´importe quoi", dans le sens "ce que tu dis c´est n´importe quoi...",  ou bien comme quand on réagis façe à au mauvais comportement de quelqu´un "n´importe quoi celui-là..."  Si vous savez comment on le dit en anglais également SVP !

Merci bien


----------



## lpfr

Parmi beaucoup de possibilités: "Dices disparates", "lo que dices es un disparate".
  Pour l'autre question je ne vois pas d'équivalent. Attend d'autres réponses.


----------



## Domtom

-
1) No sabes lo que dices.
(También buena la respuesta de lpfr.)
¿Y qué más?
¡Sí, hombre!
ou tous les deux: ¡Sí, hombre! ¿Y qué más?
¿Estás borracho?
¿Has bebido?
Hablas por hablar.
¡Por Dios!
¡Qué te crees tú eso!
Eso no te lo crees ni tú.
Ves a engañar a tu abuela.
¡Qué va!
¿Porque lo dices tú? *ATTENTION*: _Porque_, car ici signifie _parce que_, et non _pourquoi_ (= por qué).
Ya no sabes qué decir.
¡Qué barbaridad!
¡Qué ocurrencia!
¡Lo que faltaba por oir!



2) No hay derecho.
¿A dónde iremos a parar?
¡Habrase visto!
¡Qué sinvergüenza!
¡Cómo está el mundo!
¡Lo que faltaba por ver!
¿Será posible?
-


----------



## lounalove95

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces reponses !!! Maintenant j´ai le choix !


----------



## totor

Para el primero, lo que dice lpfr es perfecto.

Para el segundo, puedes decir *un cualquiera* o *un fulano cualquiera*.

Claro que también puedes optar por las de Domtom, pero me parecen un poco extremas  .


----------



## WuMing

La première, en *** espagnol "eso son tonterías" ou, plus fort, "eso son gilipolleces" o "eso es una gilipollez".

La deuxième je suis pas sûr de ça que tu veux dire mais peut être "¡qué tio! ¿será posible?" marcherait aussi.


----------



## Domtom

totor said:


> Para el primero, lo que dice lpfr es perfecto.
> 
> Para el segundo, puedes decir *un cualquiera* o *un fulano cualquiera*.
> 
> Claro que también puedes optar por las de Domtom, pero me parecen un poco extremas  .


 
De hecho, mientras respondía a la segunda, siempre me estaba preguntando en qué grado se referiría Louna.


----------



## bertasans

Para mi, y segun el tono del contecto podria ser
"Que estas diciendo?" . Si es más subido dd tono ""Se puede saber qué coño/carajo/diatre estàs diciendo?" Dependerà del contecto.


----------



## lounalove95

El segundo contexto es, por ejemplo, cuando has personas que hacen ruido en el metro, como locos,y tu reacción es "n´importe quoi les gens... vraiment..."


----------



## Domtom

lounalove95 said:


> El segundo contexto es, por ejemplo, cuando has personas que hacen ruido en el metro, como locos,y tu reacción es "n´importe quoi les gens... vraiment..."


 
Pues si este es tu contexto, entonces creo sinceramente que las que te dí son buenas, modestia aparte, salvo:

a) la última, la de _"¿Será posible?" _, que es para cosas más suaves, como por ejemplo que ves que a tu amigo se le ha olvidado tirar de la cadena del WC después de haber hecho de vientre.

b) La penúltima, o sea, la de _"¡ Lo que faltaba por ver !" _, que se reserva para situaciones más novedosas, y lo de que algunos jóvenes hacen ruido en la calle o el metro, no lo es.


----------



## tom29

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola

Quisiera saber como se dice "n'importe quoi" en español :

Hier, on a vraiment fait n'importe quoi !
regarde, il fait vraiment n'importe quoi là !

gracias de antemano


----------



## atomickid

n'importe quoi significa "no importa que"... en ese contexto que lo ejemplificas pues simplemente es como en español decir "hicimos cualquier cosa..." creo...


----------



## tom29

Hola

Ese "n'importe quoi" que intento traducir al español con una expresion hecha, en frances significa que la persona hace muy mal la cosa o esta haciendo locuras.

Entonces, corresponde " hacer cualquier cosa" a lo que busco ?


----------



## pixma

No, en este caso no se puede traducir por "hacer cualquier cosa", pero no sé tampoco qué expresión hecha puede ir bien aquí. En mi opinión la traducción tendría que ir en la línea de "hacer algo absurdo", o "hacer las cosas sin sentido, o sin pensar", pero espera ideas.

Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

tom29 said:


> Hier, on a vraiment fait n'importe quoi !
> regarde, il fait vraiment n'importe quoi là !


 
1) ¡Menudas tonterías hicimos ayer!

2) ¡Míralo! ¡Vaya / Menudas tonterías que hace!


----------



## tom29

Al final pienso que tendria que emplear locura antes que tonteria cuando se trata de locuras.

La fête d'hier c'etait du n'importe quoi / on a fait n'importe quoi à la fête d'hier

Hicimos locuras en la fiesta de ayer.

Y cuando se trata realmente de una tonteria o algo hecho muy mal, se podria empelar la palabra tonteria o una expresion para decir que la cosa este mal hecha o la persona lo hace mal; eso me falta. No habra Algo por el estilo de : lo ha hecho como un... ?

Que opinan ?


----------



## maverick_france

tom29 said:


> Al final pienso que tendria que emplear locura antes que tonteria cuando se trata de locuras.
> 
> La fête d'hier c'etait du n'importe quoi / on a fait n'importe quoi à la fête d'hier
> 
> Hicimos locuras en la fiesta de ayer.
> 
> Y cuando se trata realmente de una tonteria o algo hecho muy mal, se podria empelar la palabra tonteria o una expresion para decir que la cosa este mal hecha o la persona lo hace mal; eso me falta. No habra Algo por el estilo de : lo ha hecho como un... ?
> 
> Que opinan ?



"La fête d'hier c'etait du n'importe quoi / on a fait n'importe quoi à la fête d'hier

Hicimos locuras en la fiesta de ayer."

No se traduce tanto así. La verdad es que "n'importe quoi" tiene muchos significados, es bien difícil explicarlo incluso en francés. Pero en el ejemplo que pusiste, creo que "locura" sólo es una buena palabra para el segundo ejemplo, no así para el primero. Recuerda que "locura" significa "folie" en francés. "Tontería" es como una locura, pero tiene también un poco de "n'importe quoi" y no necesariamente pone en juego la razón. 

"La fête d'hier c'etait du n'importe quoi" se podría traducir como "la fiesta de ayer fue una porquería" (porque lo que intentas es decir que fue aburrida, que no era lo que se suponía debía ser).

"on a fait n'importe quoi à la fête" se podría traducir como "hicimos puras tonterías en la fiesta" (pero aquí "tontería" tiene un sentido positivo, no de algo que se hizo causando daño a otro).

Tu último párrafo no lo entendí bien. No sé si te refieres a "tontería" como algo hecho con mala intención (méchant); como algo mal hecho (sin tratar de que resulte bien) (la personne fait exprès de faire mal l'action, elle ne fait pas des efforts); como algo que la persona trata de hacer pero no le resulta porque no puede (elle n'arrive pas à le faire), etc.


----------



## tom29

Hola

"La fête d'hier, c'etait du n'importe quoi" puede tener ese sentido de que hubo locuras o como lo dices que no fue tan buena como la gente lo esparaba osea pesima !


Es verdad que el contexto es muy importante porque la traduccion cambia dependiendo de cada matiz. Lo que intentaba explicar es :

"Il l'a fait n'importe comment" : lo ha he hecho (accion o cosa) de una mala manera y el resultado no es satisfactorio. el todo con mala gana o no depende del contexto

"Il a fait n'importe quoi" : lo ha hecho mal (accion o cosa), a regañadientes o no y el resultado no es satisfactorio tampoco.

esas dos expresiones son sinonimas y me gustaria tener un equivalente en español a parte de "lo ha hecho mal, con mala gana...)

Tambien queria saber si hubiera una formula de este tipo para decir ello : hacer algo como un(a) + Sustantivo 

Espero ser mas claro


----------



## Domtom

tom29 said:


> "Il a fait n'importe quoi" : lo ha hecho mal (acción o cosa), a regañadientes o no, y el resultado no es satisfactorio tampoco.


 
Si no he entendido mal, ahora preguntas no sólo por el caso de una fiesta, sino en general, o para otros casos. Si es así, y sin mirar diccionarios, sino según creo yo, _il fait n'importe quoi_ podría ser:

1) *ya no sabe lo que hace/dice*. Por ejemplo, a tu amigo ahora le da por vestir de una manera ridícula, y tú comentas: _Il fait n'importe quoi = Ya no sabe lo que hace_. O por ejemplo hay un individuo que ahora le da por dudar de todo, y dice que no se puede saber si es verdad que el hombre pisó la Luna, que América existe, etc. Refiriéndote a él, dices: _Ya no sabe lo que dice_ o _ya no sabe qué decir_.

2) *ya no sabe por dónde va*. Creo que en francés se podría usar la expresión _il fait/dit n'importe quoi_ cuando alguien da muestras claras de inestabilidad o de contradicción. En todo caso, en español diríamos, para esto, _ya no sabe por dónde va._

3) *ya no sabe qué/cómo + infinitivo*_. _Por ejemplo, estás jugando una partida de ajedrez. En la apertura va bien para tí, pero pronto tu rival juega mejor que tú, y la posición se complica cada vez más para tí, hasta el punto de que ya no sabes qué movimientos hacer, porque además te queda muy poco tiempo en el reloj. Como no tienes tiempo para pensar bien tus jugadas y estás en peor posición, haces "n'importe quoi": ya no sabes qué jugar, ya te da igual perder otro peón o pieza, haces la jugada que sea, a ver qué pasa... Y con ejemplos aplicados a otras actividades, no sería "jugar", sino "bailar", "hablar", "replicar", etc.


No sé si he contestado a una de tus preguntas. Y recuerda, la mía no es una respuesta según la teoría, sino mi parecer, aunque procuro que sea lo menos "n'importe quoi" posible 
-


----------



## vanifly

seria " nada que ver " y se usa igual que en frances. osea que no tiene relacion con lo que dices, que hablas cualquier cosa.


----------



## carocanoura

Hola!, he escuchado que mucho gente utiliza esta expresión, pero no se bien cómo usarla. Alguien me puede explicar?

Muchas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## fran6

totor said:


> Para el segundo, puedes decir *un cualquiera* o *un fulano cualquiera*..



No pienso que sea exacto. "N'importe quoi, celui-là" significa "il fait (ou dit) n'importe quoi, celui-là" un fulano corresponde a "n'importe QUI" ou "un tel"


----------



## isseiya

hola soy de ecuador y si entiendo mas o menos tu pregunta ya que tengo unas amigas francesas y me han dicho eso de vez en cuando y es como tu lo dices cuando dices algo raro o no te entienden te dicen lo que tu digas o esta bien o vale ....
aca cuando dices algo sin sentido te dicen hablas piedras aunque depende de la confianza que tenga te contestan con alguna jerga que de por si son malas palabras lo mismo va para cuando dicen algo sin sentido
pero dependiendo si la gente es del campo solo te diran "ah" asi de simple


----------



## myjoy33

Después de leer otros comentarios, para mí esta expresión sería equivalente a "es un disparate" o "son disparates" (al menos para el caso de "C'est n'importe quoi !" ). Claro, también usaría "es una tontería" o "es una locura", cómo sugieren muchos. 

En lo particular, no he oído, ni leído, "una absurdidad". Yo diría "es (un) absurdo" "eso es absurdo" o "esos son sólo absurdos".

En mi región de México (sureste de Puebla, cerca de Oaxaca), también solíamos decir "ya nomás inventan" o "esos son puros inventos" (son maquinaciones absurdas) o los dos juntos "esas son tonterías... ¡no inventen!". O también he escuchado "no digas babosadas" (mi padre me lo decía, jeje) o  "esas son babosadas".


----------

